# Barista apparel



## Magpie (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi,

Starting to get my bits and bobs ready for my new shop.

Can anyone suggest a company or website for really good quality half aprons and small towels (that have the loop on them to attach to apron strings)?

Love the look of:

http://www.barronclothing.co.za/products/productdetail.aspx?id=29810


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

We've used a local company to us, JMM Embroidery in Swindon, who sorted all of our staff uniforms out a couple of years back and they've lasted pretty well - only just looking at replacing now. They sorted aprons and shirts, and I believe they do mail order as well.

BUT, my heavy duty apron out of my goody bag from entering the UKBC, made by Saffron Apparel I think, is the dog's doodas so may well get more of these myself anyway.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Agree, Saffron quality is immense.


----------

